# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  علماء الرياض وطلب العلم فيه

## الفقير

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

 إن بعض أصدقائي قد أخبروا أنهم مقبولون في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود, والحمد الله, فالآن يريدون أن أخبرهم مَن مِن العلماء الموجودين هناك أكثر نفعا لطلاب العلم المبتدئين و اهتماما بالتأصيل العلمي عند الطلاب, و ما مجال تخصصهم و أين يستطيونع أن يجدوهم, و ماذا يجب أن تكون خطواتهم التالية (من طلب العلم وتأصيله وتزكية الفوس) إلخ...

عند أي شيخ و عالم في الرياض نستطيع أن ندرس أعمال القلوب والكتب المؤلفة فيها مع دراسة القواعد في التربية والتزكية والمجاهدة ومصايد الشيطان ومكايده وكسب الأخلاق المحمودة إلخ؟

 فندرس مثلا: الدرة الفارخرة للسعدي, و رسالة العبودية لشيخ السلام, وتجريد التوحيد للمقريزي ، ثم مدارج السالكين ةطريق الهجرتين (وهذان كتابتن من أجمع وأفضل وأثقل الكتب في هذا الموضوع) وكتب المتقدمين مع الشرح وهكذا دواليك؟ هذا الموضوع مهم جدا ولكن مهمل...
 جزاكم الله خيرا!

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نسأل الله لنا ولك ولإخواننا العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ، وبحمد الله الرياض مدينة حافلة بأهل العلم ،
ففي العقيدة تجد فضيلة الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي ، وفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور عبد الرحمن المحمود ، والشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك .
وفي الحديث تجد فضيلة الدكتور الشيخ سعد الحميد وفضيلة الشيخ عبد الله السعد ، وفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور عبد الكريم الخضير ، والدكتور علي الصياح والدكتور خالد الدريس ، والشيخ عبد العزيز الطريفي ، وغيرهم كثير.
وبمجرد الوصول يمكنكم السؤال عن طلبة العلم ، وهم سوف يسهلون لكم الأمور إن شاء الله.
رزقنا الله وإياكم العلم النافع .

----------


## الفقير

الله أكبر, والحمد لله لهؤلاء الأفذاذ الأعلام!

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

الاخوة من أى البلاد ؟

وكيف قبلوا فى الجامعة ؟

نرجوا الافادة

----------


## طالبة فقه

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الفقير

الإخوة من صربيا والجبل الأسود, انظر:
http://www.imamu.edu.sa/support_dean...8-01-2011.aspx

مقبولون هم:

 كليتسا عرفان خير الدين
 KLICA IRFAN
 الجبل الأسود

 كليتسا سعيد خير الدين
 KLICA SEID
 الجبل الأسود

 ارسان  غراهوفاتس
 GRAHOVAC ERSAN - أنا مقبول, والمحد لله!
 صربي

 حارس سبيتسا
 SPICA HARIS
 صربي

فيزو رادونتشيتش ابن فيرو
 RADONCIC FEJZO
 يوغسلافي

----------


## عبدالملك العتيبي

أخي الغالي : الفقير _ إلى الله_..

إن استطعت أن تجعل الإخوة الجدد يحضرون عند فضيلة الشيخ فهد بن عبدالرحمن العيبان _ سدده الله_ و يلازمونه فافعل ..
فالشيخ يهتم بطلابه كثيراً و خاصة من ليسوا من أهل الجزيرة .. وله طريقة مميزة و نافعة جداً ؛ ولا يخرج إلا طلاب علم مؤصلين ، فهو ليس ممن يلقي الدرس ثم ينصرف ؛ بله برنامج مركز و متابعة مستمرة و تجشيع و لقاءات تواصليه بين كل طلابه في كل فصل دراسي ؛ و مجاميع لمذكرة العلم في كل أسبوع و تفقد لحال طلابه بشكل كبير ..
و طريقة برنامج الشيخ _ بشكل مختصر_ :
يشرح المتون التأصيلية : الأصول الثلاثة / كتاب التوحيد / العقيدة الواسطية / الآجرومية / الورقات / نخبة الفكر / منهج السالكين.
مواعيد دروسه يومياً من السبت إلى الثلاثاء ؛ قبل آذان المغرب بساعة وينتهي قبل الآذن بخمس دقائق.
يشرح متن واحد حتى إذا أتمه إنتقل إلى المتن الذي يليه و هكذا ..

ويمكن لطالب أن يسمع هذه المتون أو بعضه على الشيخ و يجيزه .. و جلسة التسميع ند الشيخ هي بعد صلاة ظهر يوم الخميس من كل أسبوع ..
و الشيخ صاحب سمت و وقار ودين متين ..
ولطلاب الشيخ صفحة في الفيس بوك..
وابحث عن الشيخ في جوجل و ستجد أكثر ..
لا تحرم إخوانك هذا الفضل ..
_____________________
وصف المسجد : بين مخرج 11 و 12 بالقرب من ثانوية الشورى و اسم المسجد : جامع خديجة بن خويلد _ رضي الله عنها_.
رقم جوال الشيخ للتواصل : 0555484958

----------


## الفقير

الله أكبر! هذا ما طلبته! بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم, نحن نحتاج إلى التأصيل العلمي. أما إخواني فلا يتكلمون من العربية ما يكفيهم لهذا فسيدرسون اللغة في المعهد أولا, ولكني درست العربية  من قبل والحمد لله فسأحضر دروسه إن شاء الله لأني أحتاج إلى التأصيل في كل علم وفن. أنا وجدت من قبل هذا  http://www.taimiah.org/ فأعجبني فما رأيكم؟ أما البرنامج في العقيدة, فأشمل المختصرات على الإطلاق هو درة البيان في أصول الإيمان للشيخ محمد اليسري, وقدم له عبد الرحمن المحمود وغره من العلماء, ويشتمل أبواب العقيدة بترتيب جميل سهل للحفظ, والمتون القديمة  كثيرا ما ينتقل من موضوع إلى آخر ثم يرجع وإلخ, وأهملت بعض أبواب العقيدة. مثلا الواسطية والطحاوية أهملتا كثيرا من توحيد العبادة, وسلم الوصول أهملت الإيمان بالقدر وتركزت على توحيد العبادة, ومثل ذلك. لا نستغني عن هذه المتون القديمة, ولكن من الأفضل أن يبدأ الطالب بدرة البيان, لجمال ترتيبه وشموليته مع اختصاره, ولأنه يعينه أن يتصور أبواب العقيدة في ذهنه تصورا كاملا مع الترتيب الجميل, ثم يتوسع بشروح المتون الأخرى. سأقترح هذا للشيخ فهد بن عبدالرحمن العيبان لأرى ما رأيه فيه.

----------


## الفقير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته!

أني قد رأيت اسمي في أسماء الطلاب غير السعوديين المرشحين للدراسة في معهد تعليم اللغة العربية بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية من خارج المملكة في الفصل الدراسي الأول من العام الجامعي 1432/1433هـ.



http://www.imamu.edu.sa/support_dean...8-01-2011.aspx



اسمي GRAHOVAC ERSAN

و أصدقائي مقبولون أيضا, من بلدي (صربيا) والبلد المجاور (الجبل الأسود)

المقبولون هم:

كليتسا عرفان خير الدين -  KLICA IRFAN

الجنسية: الجبل الأسود

مكان إرسال التأشيرة            : سراييفو / البوسنة



 كليتسا سعيد خير الدين

 KLICA SEID

الجنسية: الجبل الأسود

مكان إرسال التأشيرة            : سراييفو / البوسنة



 ارسان غراهوفاتس

 GRAHOVAC ERSAN - أنا مقبول, والمحد لله!

الجنسية: صربي

مكان إرسال التأشيرة            : سراييفو / البوسنة



 حارس سبيتسا -  SPICA HARIS

الجنسية: صربي

مكان إرسال التأشيرة            : سراييفو / البوسنة



 فيزو رادونتشيتش ابن فيرو -  RADONCIC FEJZO

الجنسية: يوغسلافي

مكان إرسال التأشيرة            : اسطنبول / تركيا



لكن عندنا مشكلة كبيرة!!! لا نستطيع أن نأخذ التأشيرات لأنه ليس لدينا أرقامها! تأشيراتنا مرسلة إلى البوسنة – سراييفو, وعندما نواصل السفارة هناك فإنهم لا يريدون أن يكلمونا إلا إذا نأتي بأرقام التأشيرات, ولا توجد هذه الأرقام في الموقع الرسمي (http://www.imamu.edu.sa/support_dean...8-01-2011.aspx). ثم إذا نواصل الجامعة, يقولون أن نواصل وزارة الخارجية, وإذا نواصل وزارة الخارجية يقولون أن نواصل الجامعة, وهكذا دواليك!!! ما الحل؟؟؟

----------


## الفقير

تم كل هذا بالخير والحمد لله ونحن الآن في الرياض.

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

أسال الله أن يوفقكم وأن تنتفعوا وتنفعوا وتكونوا علماء ربانيين

----------


## طالبة فقه

> أسال الله أن يوفقكم وأن تنتفعوا وتنفعوا وتكونوا علماء ربانيين


آمين

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

مدينة الرياض يحق لها ان تتسمى برياض العلم لكثرة علمائها ودوراتها العلمية
وحسبك جامع الراجحي الذي لا ابالغ إن قلت انه جامعة اسلامية شامخة
ودائماً عندما ازور مدينة الرياض اعشق قراءة الاعلانات المعلقة في المساجد
عن عناوين الدورات العلمية في كل حي من احياء المدينة

----------


## العربي بن كريم عليان

حفظها الله ورعاها(مدينة الرياض)وبارك الله في علمائها,ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله.

----------

